# Adobe audition: Stimme senken?



## giesi_w (7. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

ich hab eine Frage zu audition:

Kann man die Stimme in einem Satz so senken, dass es sich anhört, als wäre der Satz zu ende?

Bevor ich das Handbuch wälze wollt ich erstmal fragen ob das geht, aber wenn dus weißt und es mir sagst bin ich auch net bös;-)

Danke für deine Hilfe!


----------



## laCrizz (7. Juni 2005)

Kein Plan ob man das hinkriegen würde ohne dass sich das etwas unnatürlich anhört aber ich würde mit dem BitchBender einen ganz kleinen Bereich den du auslaufen lassen willst bearbeiten und dann noch mit der Hüllkurve ausfaden lassen...


----------



## chmee (7. Juni 2005)

Ich kenne Audition nicht, aber wenn das Programm einen PitchBender hat, dann wie lacrizz schon
sagte, nach unten pitchen. Probieren geht über studieren, newa ?

mfg chmee


----------

